
Tesla: What's Really Going On, on the Plant Floor - velmu
https://www.industryweek.com/leadership/tesla-whats-really-going-plant-floor
======
nickik
> But behind every pot-laced cigarette

Yeah behind every of all the 1 he smoked. People just really love this
anecdote because it fits so well into the narrative. When it reality it was
basically less then nothing.

> Will Musk succeed in mass producing the Model 3, or will the whole operation
> end up as kindling for a glorious bonfire?

They are already mass producing it. Or what is your definition of mass
production?

Otherwise its a pretty interesting article well worth reading. For better or
worse Tesla is prepared to go its own direction some of the time, and that is
in everything, designs and manufacturing. Sometimes they hit home runs,
sometimes they don't.

For me its telling how in interviews in 2014 he was often asked about
production problems and if they were capable of producing 400 Model S a month
(or something like that). Lots of people very skeptical if they could ever
produce the Model S at the numbers they were claiming. The conversations and
news articles are mirroring each other 1 to 1 with different numbers, its
pretty interesting to see.

Pretty impressive what they have achieved overall, specially in terms of
batteries. In terms of cars they should probably have relied more on industry
experience.

